# scratching round eyes, and deaf in one ear?



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Guys...

My lil guy is scratching around his eyes, or should i say just behind them. I treated him for mites about 2 months ago as he was just scratching all the time, this did the trick. But just over the last week, ive noticed him scratching mainly around his eyes (behind his eyes to be exact) hes loosing a little fur but not much. 
He has plenty to do in his tank, and has complete free run of two desks. We spend quite a lot of time with him, and he loves the dressing gown sleeves. 
His diet is good, and he looks very healthy with a shiny coat and a sparkle in his eye. All apart from this scratching around his eyes.
any ideas???

Ive also noticed that when i talk to him etc, hes only moving his right ear to listen to me, and tilts his head slightly. his left ear definitely dosent move half as much. This is also something ive only noticed over the last few weeks. Does this mean he is deaf in his left ear? and why would i not notice this before??
hes just over a year old... and has had a great life so far.
But he is a lone male, so im a little concerned. maybe he is bored or lonely even though hes out with us every morning and at night.

:-((((

I love my lil guy....

Can anyone help?

Thanks

Kirsty and Nemo!!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

When you treated him against mites, did you treat his cage and the things in his cage.. As hidingplaces and stuff.. 'cuase mites are also there.

'cause I think he got mites back!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hmmm. One of my males has this problem...I have wondered if it's an ear infection.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for responding...

yes definately washed all his bedding and changed the carefresh over to fresh!

Should i treat him for mites again anyway just to rule it out?
I dont really like giving him too much medicine, a bit like us taking pills when its only a headache if you know what i mean.
try to be as natural as possible.

As for the ear....... what can i do for him?
Is it a trip to the vet? or can i treat it naturally?

He dosent look distressed in anyway. He`s not slumping over or looking like hes in pain in anyway. hes still quite sparkly and bright, hoping, jumping and skipping his way though life.... ;-)


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If it's an ear infection, you'll need baytril. If you don't have access to any, you can get it from your vet. If you call them, and tell them what you're after and why, they may sell you the meds without needing an appointment. The mites I wouldn't bother to take him to the vet for, so long as you still have mite meds. What did you use when you treated him last? Have there been any other changes around him, like changes in bedding or food, changes in what he's had access to on the desks? Itchy eyes could also be a sign of an allergy, but then I'd expect his coat quality to change as well.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I should treat him just to be sure!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok cool, will get him some Baytril! cool! will give them a call, ill let you know what they say. 
The mite treatment was "beaphar spot on" its worked great in the past, but if you know of a better one then do let me know.

I did treat him with the beaphar last night, and he dosent seem to be scrathing too much today. still a little round his eyes though.

Hes really active today. into everything, seems quite happy...... running around like a loon, as mice do. hes had his daily lick of hemp seed oil which he thouroughly loves, keeps him shiny and joints all oiled! and has been hanging out in the dressinggown again. i cant see anything that would give him an allergic reaction on the desk! Ill keep an eye on his scratching though and let you know how he fares.

Thanks for coming back to me guys...

Its so good to have feedback at times like these.

xx


----------

